

Rich Wolsky on AWS Outage: When the Lights Go Out   - yarapavan
http://www.eucalyptus.com/blog/2011/04/23/when-lights-go-out

======
saurik
I was sincerely hoping that this article was about to touch on the issue that
having uptime calculations (like, "99% durable") is actually not terribly
useful when, in the case of the 1%, the entire system goes offline at once,
taking out multiple "availability zones" and leaving 10-20% (the remainder
after you take out what Amazon likes to call a "vast majority") of the
infrastructure broken for days on end.

